# People of walmart ..... best site on the internet



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

LMAO. Got to love this country. 
People of Walmart - laughing


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If the can is round why do they call it ovaltine...gold Jerry.

( I didnt realize you were a Seinfeld fan MC )


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Great post and scarry as hell!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Ive been to the Walmart in Framingham once...and only once... Its like some kind of twilight zone walking in there.....


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

You think THAT one is bad???? Try going to the Leicester one!



Pats2009 said:


> Ive been to the Walmart in Framingham once...and only once... Its like some kind of twilight zone walking in there.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

tears......


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Priceless


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The Walmart in Chicopee could of been the set of "thriller."


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

^ YES!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

L4G81 said:


> You think THAT one is bad???? Try going to the Leicester one!


West. Boylston. They have a bus line.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

What a great link. Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Granted, these defective models are on the extreme side of Wally-World shoppers, but still, there was always something about Wal-Mart that sceeves me out.

My wife shops in the Epping store. She goes to Wally-World, I kill time in Lowes (or preferably Applebee's). LOL


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutely Kozmo. The last Walmart I was in was the one in Tewksbury on Rte 38. I had a few things in my cart when the announcement came over the speaker, in Spanish.

Left the cart where it was, grabbed the daughter's hand and haven't been back since. I'll take the "white trash" in the Billerica Mall Kmart/Sears any day over that.

Speaking with an accent is one thing, at least the person is TRYING to speak English, but to flat out fold down and speak in another language is repulsive.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Absolutely Kozmo. The last Walmart I was in was the one in Tewksbury on Rte 38. I had a few things in my cart when the announcement came over the speaker, in Spanish.
> 
> Left the cart where it was, grabbed the daughter's hand and haven't been back since. I'll take the "white trash" in the Billerica Mall Kmart/Sears any day over that.
> 
> Speaking with an accent is one thing, at least the person is TRYING to speak English, but to flat out fold down and speak in another language is repulsive.


Welcome to the Merrimack Valley, where spanish is the language of choice A big:up_yours:to everyone who doesn't speak spanish


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

5-0 said:


> West. Boylston. They have a bus line.


The one in Ware has Leicester beat!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Koz the one we had near school - in Goffstown - or was it in Bedford...either way it wasn't bad...

However the one down here near my house...an f'n disaster. Some crack whore tried getting me arrested (when I was 8 months pregnant) because I was in line and SHE pushed me...I may have pushed her back a bit hard...but seriously - seriously...you're pushing a pregnant chick because you're impatient? Ugh. I hate that f'n place.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

kttref said:


> .I may have pushed her back a bit hard...but seriously - seriously...you're pushing a pregnant chick because you're impatient? Ugh. I hate that f'n place.


Wow - who in their right mind would push a pregnant woman? I'm not even referring to the moral obligations, simply the fact that pregnant women are crazy LOL.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Try the Lynn Walmart.....Ohhhhhh baby.....


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Try the Lynn Walmart.....Ohhhhhh baby


Hahah...been there...try the bldng 19.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

You're right 7! That beats out ANY Walmart. Too funny.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

MARINECOP said:


> LMAO. Got to love this country.
> People of Walmart - laughing


I forwarded the link to my daughter who's just out on her own and is pretty broke. She shops at Walmart alot and always gives me field reports on the weird things she sees. I know she'll laugh like hell when she sees it. Thanks. Hey it's still a great place to buy socks and underwear though.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I love how you go into a Walmart and there are 15 cashier lanes, but only 1 or 2 are ever open. Wonder why the lines are so long?!?! And I think Walmart only pays like $8/hr... some Burger Kings or McD's pay more than that...


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

RPD931 said:


> Wonder why the lines are so long?!?! And I think Walmart only pays like $8/hr... some Burger Kings or McD's pay more than that...


Because they're bussed in from the Home Depot parking lot.....


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Wow - who in their right mind would push a pregnant woman? I'm not even referring to the moral obligations, simply the fact that pregnant women are crazy LOL.


Amen sister!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

If you want to see a three-ring circus freak show, check out the Quincy Walmart....it's the closest one to Boston.....I rest my case. Just ask the loss prevention person who was slashed in the face with a razor.

When they redesigned the patrol sectors recently, I lost the Walmart, and that's just fine with me.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i always feel like the people in walmart are the same people in the background of a 'cops' episode...same wrestling t-shirts or wife-beaters..mullets or rat tails..english is more like a third language...but, you always see one old white guy that just stuck it out


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Me too, thats why I go to the Target.



Pats2009 said:


> Ive been to the Walmart in Framingham once...and only once... Its like some kind of twilight zone walking in there.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

---------- Post added at 15:44 ---------- Previous post was at 15:43 ----------


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

If you have a Walmart in your sector of town and you are bored, just park in the lot for a bit and you will get some great laughs. Just don't stay too long because chances are someone will come up to talk to you.


----------

